# Seeing bears yet northern boys?



## Hammer Spank (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm switching my thoughts on my final gobbler tag on the mountains so I'm wondering if people are seeing some blackies yet?  I usually don't see much serious activity until May but maybe they're up and about early.  I'd love to see a few or at least see some sign the next few weeks.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 9, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> I'm switching my thoughts on my final gobbler tag on the mountains so I'm wondering if people are seeing some blackies yet?  I usually don't see much serious activity until May but maybe they're up and about early.  I'd love to see a few or at least see some sign the next few weeks.



I've been in the turkey woods and trout fishing about twice per week since the opener, and sometimes staying the entire day from sun rise to sun set. I haven't yet seen any bear sign from this year. Yesterday I wandered up onsome hog sign, bit it wasn't super fresh. I look to start seeing some good, fresh sign by May, like you said.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 9, 2015)

Thats what I figured. Never see much sign until green up when food sources improve.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 9, 2015)

I would, but I'm taking in my bird feeders. I forgot one time a couple of years ago about this time and I found a tube feeder in the woods between my house and the neighbors with tooth holes in it. Their out there now. Dave


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 9, 2015)

Aint really considered the mountains I guess in Dawson co but we have a crap load of bears. They haven't showed up yet either. Wouldn't bother me if they didnt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 9, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Aint really considered the mountains I guess in Dawson co but we have a crap load of bears. They haven't showed up yet either. Wouldn't bother me if they didnt.



We had a member see one turkey hunting the other day.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 9, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> We had a member see one turkey hunting the other day.


Will yall please keep it up there


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2015)

I should of knocked on wood or something. Saw this un last night.


----------



## shaun cichols (Apr 10, 2015)

coopers creek is covered in fresh bear sign.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 10, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I should of knocked on wood or something. Saw this un last night.



What kinda dogs were running trash last night?


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> What kinda dogs were running trash last night?


The yr old one in my avatar. Guess he just couldn't resist it. Ive treed em before but its been a while. Nothing like walking up and snapping a leash on one with a bear about 15' off the ground.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 10, 2015)

Bears leave a lot of scent.  I imagine that would be tough for a young one.

My walker isn't a hunter but she would run a deer to florida if I let her.


----------



## buckeroo (Apr 10, 2015)

I saw a 125-150# bear near Dahlonega turkey hunting March 22nd. I was wearing my GoPro on my hat and am pretty sure I had some birds scratching up on the ridge behind me. I flipped on the GoPro and got ready. 

I was waiting on the birds for over 5 minutes when I heard something come crashing through the woods down in the holler I was facing. To my surprise the bear came storming in and came up to the logging road just below me (about 60 yards away.) I watched and filmed the bear for about 2 or 3 minutes and he stormed off when he hit where my scent was blowing down.

I need to post the whole video so you guys can see it.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 10, 2015)

Seen one about a week ago.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 15, 2015)

I turkey hunted in our 25k acre bear sanctuary Saturday, and seen no bear sign.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 16, 2015)

They are awake for sure down here. Seeing sign in our mountains now.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 16, 2015)

Was looking for mushrooms one afternoon this week in a strip of woods adjacent to a cornfield that still has tons of corn on the ground left from the combine.  I saw flies buzzing what was undoubtedly the largest pile of bear scat I've ever seen.  I'm not exaggerating when I say it was probably 4lbs.  If you took a basketball and cut it in half, that's the size of the mound it made.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 16, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Was looking for mushrooms one afternoon this week in a strip of woods adjacent to a cornfield that still has tons of corn on the ground left from the combine.  I saw flies buzzing what was undoubtedly the largest pile of bear scat I've ever seen.  I'm not exaggerating when I say it was probably 4lbs.  If you took a basketball and cut it in half, that's the size of the mound it made.



Bet they're loading up on grasses and clovers right now.  Makes for a lot of roughage!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Bet they're loading up on grasses and clovers right now.  Makes for a lot of roughage!



Watch your step...


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 18, 2015)

Seen a lot of tracks yesterday.  One crossed my trail between when I walked in and when I walked out.  They look to be of good size after the bumper of acorns too!


----------



## josh chatham (Apr 20, 2015)

Saw about a #120 this weekend in Union.  Walked right up on it.  Watched it for about 10 mins.  Got to within about 25 yards.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 3, 2015)

Seen a lot of bear sign this weekend. Big bear tracks to.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 4, 2015)

A few days ago a bear got hit by a car on hwy 92 in Cherokee County, near Acworth.

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/acworth/2015/04/30/car-vs-bear-acworth/26629087/


----------



## Dana Young (May 4, 2015)

saw two over the weekend


----------



## GA DAWG (May 4, 2015)

Dog ran one all night last night. Had to be left in woods. Couldn't catch him and bear treed once and bear bailed and race was on again. Had no shocker on him. Found him at daylight laying in the woods 2 miles to nearest rd with about 8 holes in him where bear bit him so he musta caught up with it..He is not doing to well. Got kicked out of coondog puppy school for it. Hes barely getting around this eve completely exhausted. Im not much on bears at this moment.


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 4, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that Dawg.  I hope your pup recovers and learned a lesson.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 5, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Dog ran one all night last night. Had to be left in woods. Couldn't catch him and bear treed once and bear bailed and race was on again. Had no shocker on him. Found him at daylight laying in the woods 2 miles to nearest rd with about 8 holes in him where bear bit him so he musta caught up with it..He is not doing to well. Got kicked out of coondog puppy school for it. Hes barely getting around this eve completely exhausted. Im not much on bears at this moment.



A friend of mine was headed to his shop on Black Mountain in Toccoa last July, and pulled up, and his dog was there harassing and tangling with the bear. The bear got ahold of the dog and it was over. My friend didn't have any sort of weapon on him, and watched it drag his hound away. He rushed home and got a gun and went back. Followed the trail and found his hound eviscerated and dead. Very sad he had to see that. Bears are usually doscile, and spooky just like deer. Those of us who interact with them often tend to get complacent. Just remember to be on your toes around bears. Although we encounter them often, be prepared to expect the unexpected. 
Count your blessings! I'm glad you found your pup alive. I hope he pulls through! Good luck, and let us know how he does!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 6, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> A friend of mine was headed to his shop on Black Mountain in Toccoa last July, and pulled up, and his dog was there harassing and tangling with the bear. The bear got ahold of the dog and it was over. My friend didn't have any sort of weapon on him, and watched it drag his hound away. He rushed home and got a gun and went back. Followed the trail and found his hound eviscerated and dead. Very sad he had to see that. Bears are usually doscile, and spooky just like deer. Those of us who interact with them often tend to get complacent. Just remember to be on your toes around bears. Although we encounter them often, be prepared to expect the unexpected.
> Count your blessings! I'm glad you found your pup alive. I hope he pulls through! Good luck, and let us know how he does!



Good post....While most of the bears
i have seen, including one at 20yds
eventually backed away, they are
wild animals and will fight to survive.

And THEY decide when to be aggressive,,,,,,,My philosophy since
my nose to nose encounter with ole
blacky is "be prepared".......Unless it
is deer/bear season, then, call buddies to help drag !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 7, 2015)

The pups is doing good. Still laid up and sore but barked yesterday when I went to feed and give him his medicine. I will try him again next week to see if he does it again. 15 yrs ago we hardly a bear around here. Somehow they have migrated south in big numbers. A great biggun was filmed monday right at outlet malls in dawsonville. Ol city bear I guess. Then last week. One was hit on 92 in Woodstock I hear. I saw pic. You see that Hammer?


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 7, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> The pups is doing good. Still laid up and sore but barked yesterday when I went to feed and give him his medicine. I will try him again next week to see if he does it again. 15 yrs ago we hardly a bear around here. Somehow they have migrated south in big numbers. A great biggun was filmed monday right at outlet malls in dawsonville. Ol city bear I guess. Then last week. One was hit on 92 in Woodstock I hear. I saw pic. You see that Hammer?




Yeah. Just down the road from me. Crazy. 

I need to get up to the mtns and put some cams up on some known marking trees. Rut isnt too far away. I had a 500 lber last year. I cant imagine how big he will be now.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 7, 2015)

Had about a 400lb one on my cams about 15 min from my house. I dont think he was killed either. Soon as turkey season sends. I will put up a cam to and see if he comes back. They tare down all the posted signs over there. They eat all my kitty litter buckets I have out for coon. All I can figure is. They really either love or hate the color yellow.


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 7, 2015)

I've been lucky and only had one cam messed with in three years.  The marking trees are great places to put cams in the month of June.  You get awesome pics of back rubbing, tree biting, etc.  This one monster was coming three times a day sometimes.  I thought about hanging out there with a video cam just to watch him.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 7, 2015)

Dang bears will tear stuff up.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 7, 2015)

They 're show'n up in Dunwoody!


----------



## Timber1 (May 9, 2015)

I think this one wanted a pat on the head this morning.
 Cheap cell phone doesnt take very good pictures.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 9, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Yeah. Just down the road from me. Crazy.
> 
> I need to get up to the mtns and put some cams up on some known marking trees. Rut isnt too far away. I had a 500 lber last year. I cant imagine how big he will be now.



I have a cam out now on a marking tree. I put it up Wednesday. There are four marking trees in this particular spot, but one main hemlock. The tallest claw marks are right around 8.5-9 feet high. I know an old dominant bear lives there. Two weeks ago, there were no marks on the tree from this year. I was hoping to tick off the old bear, so I urinated all over the tree. Went back Wednesday, and of had been bitten and clawed to pieces. Not sure if it is a result of me doing that, or just a coinsidence, but either way, it didn't scare off any bears. There was fresh bear hair all down the trunk of the tree, so I know a bear was scratching there. I hope to have some cool pics when I go to retrieve the cam in 5 or 6 weeks (if it is still there).


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 10, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> I have a cam out now on a marking tree. I put it up Wednesday. There are four marking trees in this particular spot, but one main hemlock. The tallest claw marks are right around 8.5-9 feet high. I know an old dominant bear lives there. Two weeks ago, there were no marks on the tree from this year. I was hoping to tick off the old bear, so I urinated all over the tree. Went back Wednesday, and of had been bitten and clawed to pieces. Not sure if it is a result of me doing that, or just a coinsidence, but either way, it didn't scare off any bears. There was fresh bear hair all down the trunk of the tree, so I know a bear was scratching there. I hope to have some cool pics when I go to retrieve the cam in 5 or 6 weeks (if it is still there).




Pm me your cell number and Ill text you some pics that might make you quit bear hunting. Lol


----------



## davidkelly8489 (May 13, 2015)

Saw a nice bear on pinelog mtn last week on the east valley side walking in the second field walking like nobody's business!  I killed one 2 years ago opening weekend of bow season not far from there they've planted corn again this year so it should be interesting.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 13, 2015)

One got ran over yesterday in Dawson co where my dog run that one. Said it layed in the rd for a while.  Then left. They searched all around for it but couldn't find it.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 19, 2015)

davidkelly8489 said:


> Saw a nice bear on pinelog mtn last week on the east valley side walking in the second field walking like nobody's business!  I killed one 2 years ago opening weekend of bow season not far from there they've planted corn again this year so it should be interesting.



You should be seeing some sign in that corn in late summer!  Cornfields can make for some fat and sassy bears!


----------

